# Removing 100 years of paint



## MasterBlaster (Jul 25, 2010)

BarryE said:


> unfortunately yes. Don't know of any magic bullets.... lot of elbow work and good scrapers.
> 
> last time I did it I used the peel away and liked it for interior paint. Haven't used it for awhile though
> 
> ...


Strip shops are far and few between anymore.

The EPA made it all but imposible for those guys to stay in business.

Dale


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I would use Peel-Away, I took about 80 layers of paint off a 36 panel garage door that was originally stained from the late 1920's, I applied heavy coat of Peel-Away I also ran out of the paper they give you, So I used 3M's plastic paint sheets, it comes on a roll and then it folds out to a 3' wide sheet and you can cut it to the lenght you need. I used my Pro prep scrapers and 3M scubbie pads and I washed the door down with warm water.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Frankawitz said:


> I would use Peel-Away, I took about 80 layers of paint off a 36 panel garage door that was originally stained from the late 1920's, I applied heavy coat of Peel-Away I also ran out of the paper they give you, So I used 3M's plastic paint sheets, it comes on a roll and then it folds out to a 3' wide sheet and you can cut it to the lenght you need. I used my Pro prep scrapers and 3M scubbie pads and I washed the door down with warm water.


I'll remember that.

Hi Frank!


----------



## room2roof (Feb 1, 2011)

You really have to be careful with scraping as not to damage the wood.

painters in charlotte nc | north carolina painting contractor

kannapolis painting | concord nc painters | mooresville painting company


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

MasterBlaster said:


> Anyone have experience removing old paint?


I do it all the time. Doors, windows, and wood work. I've tried a lot of things but a heat gun seems to be the most productive for me. I've stripped tin ceilings in the past and found peel-away to work best for that. You could also try steam but it would be a lot to invest for just one project.

A heat gun is really the best way to go. Just heat the surface enough to get the paint to pop and scrape away carefully. I see too many people heating up the paint so much that it burns or turns brown. You don't need that much heat. Any little bits of paint or film can be easily removed when it cools using a carbide pull scraper.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Why strip the paint? Just rip it out and put new stuff in.








Just kidding. I thought it was funny.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Jason Whipple said:


> I do it all the time. Doors, windows, and wood work. I've tried a lot of things but a heat gun seems to be the most productive for me. I've stripped tin ceilings in the past and found peel-away to work best for that. You could also try steam but it would be a lot to invest for just one project.
> 
> A heat gun is really the best way to go. Just heat the surface enough to get the paint to pop and scrape away carefully. I see too many people heating up the paint so much that it burns or turns brown. You don't need that much heat. Any little bits of paint or film can be easily removed when it cools using a carbide pull scraper.


You beat me to it! :clap:

My fiance actually enlightened me to the beauty of the heat gun, and it's a hell of a lot cheaper. :thumbsup:


----------



## Miss Brown (Mar 30, 2011)

Heat guns are great, but in the wrong hands...a painting contractor friend had some guys set the house partially on FIRE! For trim and detail work, I don't mess with the strippers anymore, takes too long. For a flat surface (like siding) I bought a little hoody for my disc sander, (ben mo, 100 bucks) which has a hose attachment to a vacuum cleaner, and it WORKS REALLY WELL. Down side is how many discs you go through if you're sanding latex. They sell a gummy to clean the discs, works alright.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 25, 2010)

I just did a job with paint on 100+ year old doors which we brought back to the shop.

I used Peel-A-Way SMART STRIP that's their GREEN product. first layer was latex on top followed by a few layers of old white paint and a cherry varnish base.

A guy I do a lot of Historic Restoration work with told me to use SMART STRIP and put it on thick. Then wrap each door in 1.5 mil plastic.... pad the plastic down so there's no air pockets... this way the SMART STRIP stays moist.

24 hours later I removed the plastic and scraped the doors clean with a puddy knife, followed by a light hit with a pressure washer with the WHITE TIP. 

Doors cleaned up nice and just need a light sanding.


----------



## eastend (Jan 24, 2006)

Have you checked out Noopy's in Newfield NJ? I think that is not far from you. There are also a few strip shops in and about NYC if you go that way. 
If you have many doors to strip, it makes sense to sub it to a shop. Especially since there are strict laws about how you can get rid of the waste ( paint sludge).


----------

